# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  JUAL: Merchandise for Jogjakarta!!!

## Ajik Raffles

Anggota Forum yang budiman,

Sebagaimana kita ketahui, Yogyakarta adalah salah satu daerah yang potensial bagi pengembangan koi lokal. Disana banyak fasilitas dan penangkar koi tradisional termasuk Home Breeder. Mereka dapat menjadi salah satu pilar pengambangan koi lokal. Untuk mendukung Yogyakarta menjadi salah satu sentra koi di tanah air, para aktivis koi disana giat menghidupkan kembali denyut nadi industri koi lokal melalui Jogjakarta Koi Klub (JoKC). Salah satunya dengan menggelar show bertajuk: 3rd Jogja Koi Show 2010: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=8493&start=0 yang sempat vakum untuk beberapa waktu. Diharapkan kegiatan ini bisa menjadi entry point bagi pengembangan koi di Yogya.

Kiranya spirit JoKC perlu mendapat dukungan luas kita semua. Untuk mendukung penyelenggaraan event tersebut, majalah KOI-S akan melakukan penggalangan dana melalui penjualan merchandise. KOI-S akan membuat kaos dan (mungkin) beberapa item lain yang sedang dirancang. Sebagian hasil penjualan akan diserahkan kepada Jogya Koi Club (JoKC) untuk keperluan pendanaan event tersebut.       

Desain dan produksi merchandise ini adalah hasil karya teman - teman dari JoKC. Dalam waktu dekat seluruh item akan segera diposting. Kita tahu Yogya adalah salah satu sentra produk - produk konveksi berkualitas sehingga kualitas merchandise ini tidak perlu diragukan lagi.

Jenis dan harga merchandise ini akan segera diposting teman - teman dari JoKC. Bagi anggota forum yang berminat mendapatkan merchandise ini dapat menggunakan forum ini sebagai ajang pemesanan. Seluruh order akan diadministrasikan dan dikirim oleh JoKC segera setelah seluruh item diposting. Khusus anggota KOI's teregister, dapatkan 5% diskon dari seluruh merchandise yang dijual. Terimakasih semoga kegiatan ini bisa memberikan manfaat bagi kita semua

*AYO GALANG DANA UNTUK 3rd JOGJA KOI SHOW 2010!!*
Kalau bukan kita, siapa lagi?   ::

----------


## Koi-Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## totohs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Bravo JoKC.. siap support melalui productnya...ditunggu

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

ukuran yang extra jumbo buat om gajah ada gak ya ?
 ::

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frendika

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## totohs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## totohs

Ini saya ada beberapa gambar lagi buat inspirasi merchandise:






Kalo menurut saya, apapun merchandisenya, paling seru kalo bisa _collectible_, sesuai dengan semangat pecinta koi, kalo dijual secara _blind box_ lebih seru lagi, bikin penasaran...   ::

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## totohs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

http://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae51/totohs/02.jpg
Ini yang paling menarik  ::

----------


## gunung sari koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frendika

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Majalah KOI-s memberikan 100 exp gratis bagi peserta 3rd Jogja Koi Show 2010  ::

----------


## IrwanMOEB

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

daftar pemesan kaos No Potbelly : 
1. helmy (XL)
2. ..............
3. ..............

daftar pemesan kaos Friendship :
1. helmy (XL)
2. ..............
3. ..............

daftar pemesan kaos Mug :
1. helmy 
2. ..............
3. ..............

silahkan dilanjut   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Pemesan Mug No Potbelly :
1. Helmy, 1
2. .................
3. .................

Pemesan Mug Kuchibeni Lover :
1. Helmy, 1
2. .................
3. .................

Pemesan Mug Friendship :
1. Helmy, 1
2. .................
3. .................

Pemesan Kaos No Potbelly :
1. Helmy, 1, XL
2. torpey, 1, L
3. .................

Pemesan Kaos Kuchibeni Lover :
1. Helmy, 1, XL
2. .................
3. .................

Pemesan Kaos Friendship :
1. Helmy, 1, XL
2. .................
3. .................

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asagita

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

> masak om eddy L  :P :P


Yg bener apa ya oom.. he3x... XL gak kegedean oom, saya kan blom pot belly.. he3x.......

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Pemesan
Mug No Potbelly :
1. Helmy, 1
2. Eddy Nitto, 1
3. harmada
4. Tsa 1
5. bhana 2
6. *datta 1*

Pemesan Mug Kuchibeni Lover :
1. Helmy, 1
2. Eddy Nitto, 1
3. harmada
4. Tsa 1
5. Rahmat (ademilanforever) 1

Pemesan Mug Friendship :
1. Helmy, 1
2. Eddy Nitto, 1
3. harmada
4. Glenardo 1
5. Tsa 1
6. bhana 1
7. Rahmat (ademilanforever) 1
8. Lukas ( Saung Koi ) 1
9. *datta 1*

Pemesan Kaos No Potbelly :
1. Helmy, 1, XL
2. torpey, 1, L
3. Eddy Nitto, 1, L
4. Jusri, 1, L
5. Asagita (Andreas Sagita), 1 = XL, 1 = 3XL (total 2 kaos)
6. harmada 1 L : 1 XL (2 kaos)
7. adepe, 1, L (ada yg lengan panjang gak? kalo ada, tambah 1 L lengan panjang)
8 Tsa 1 XL
9. bhana, 1, XL
10. Rahmat (ademilanforever) 1, XL
11. *datta 1, L*

Pemesan Kaos Kuchibeni Lover :
1. Helmy, 1, XL
2. Eddy Nitto, 1, L
3. Jusri, 1, L
4. harmada 1 L ; 1 XL (2 kaos)
5. Glenardo 1 L
6. Tsa XL
7. harri (h_andria) 1, XL

Pemesan Kaos Friendship :
1. Helmy, 1, XL
2. Eddy Nitto, 1, L
3. Jusri, 1, L
4. harmada 1 L; 1 XL (2 kaos
5. TSA 1 XL
6. bhana, 1, XL
7. Rahmat (ademilanforever) 1, XL
8. harri (h_andria) 1, XL
9. Lukas ( Saung Koi ) 1, L
10. *datta 1, L*

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## totohs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## totohs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frendika

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Pemesan
Mug No Potbelly :
1. Helmy, 1
2. Eddy Nitto, 1
3. harmada
4. Tsa 1
5. bhana 2
6. datta 1
7. juloi 1
Pemesan Mug Kuchibeni Lover :
1. Helmy, 1
2. Eddy Nitto, 1
3. harmada
4. Tsa 1
5. Rahmat (ademilanforever) 1
6. Alex (GAPS) 1
Pemesan Mug Friendship :
1. Helmy, 1
2. Eddy Nitto, 1
3. harmada
4. Glenardo 1
5. Tsa 1
6. bhana 1
7. Rahmat (ademilanforever) 1
8. Lukas ( Saung Koi ) 1
9. datta 1
10. Alfreddy (laukkoi) 1
11. Edwin 1
12. juloi 1
Pemesan Kaos No Potbelly :
1. Helmy, 1, XL
2. torpey, 1, L
3. Eddy Nitto, 1, L
4. Jusri, 1, L
5. Asagita (Andreas Sagita), 1 = XL, 1 = 3XL (total 2 kaos)
6. harmada 1 L : 1 XL (2 kaos)
7. adepe, 1, L (ada yg lengan panjang gak? kalo ada, tambah 1 L lengan panjang)
8 Tsa 1 XL
9. bhana, 1, XL
10. Rahmat (ademilanforever) 1, XL
11. datta 1, L
12. Harry Luhur 1, XL
13. Alex (GAPS) 1 XL
14. juloi , 1 ,XL
Pemesan Kaos Kuchibeni Lover :
1. Helmy, 1, XL
2. Eddy Nitto, 1, L
3. Jusri, 1, L
4. harmada 1 L ; 1 XL (2 kaos)
5. Glenardo 1 L
6. Tsa XL
7. harri (h_andria) 1, XL
8. karhoma 1, L
9. Harry Luhur 1, XL
10. Alex (GAPS) 1 XL
11. Juloi , 1 , L
Pemesan Kaos Friendship :
1. Helmy, 1, XL
2. Eddy Nitto, 1, L
3. Jusri, 1, L
4. harmada 1 L; 1 XL (2 kaos
5. TSA 1 XL
6. bhana, 1, XL
7. Rahmat (ademilanforever) 1, XL
8. harri (h_andria) 1, XL
9. Lukas ( Saung Koi ) 1, L
10. datta 1, L
11. Alfreddy (laukkoi) 1, XL
12. toto 1, L
13. Frendika 1, S/M
14. Edwin 1, XL
15. juloi , 1 ,XL

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kangdeden2008

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

> Originally Posted by adepe
> 
> om, usul nih...
> kaos-nya ada ukuran anak juga dong...
> jadi bisa kompakan sekeluarga nih 
> 
> 
> bener tuh nong ayo segera direalisasi


Langsung realisasikan aja oom.. permintaan pasar tuh... he3x...

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrig

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> data : payung 1


*Payung :*
1. Datta - 1
2. Lukas ( Saung Koi ) - 1

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulius sesunan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulius sesunan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Originally Posted by sbw
> 
> Payung :
> 1. Datta - 1
> 2. Lukas ( Saung Koi ) - 1
> 3. Achmad soni (sbw) 1
> 
> 
> 4. Yulius Sesunan 1
> ...

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

mohon daftar ini yg di quote   ::  


Pemesan Mug No Potbelly 
1. Helmy, 1
2. Eddy Nitto, 1
3. harmada
4. Tsa 1
5. bhana 2
6. datta 1
7. juloi 1
8. Danny 1
9. mikael sebastian 1
10. Yulius Sesunan 1

Pemesan Mug Kuchibeni Lover 
1. Helmy, 1
2. Eddy Nitto, 1
3. harmada
4. Tsa 1
5. Rahmat (ademilanforever) 1
6. Alex (GAPS) 1
6,5. danny 1
7. seven7colour, 1
8. mikael sebastian 1
9. Yulius Sesunan 1
10. ronnie

Pemesan Mug Friendship 
1. Helmy, 1
2. Eddy Nitto, 1
3. harmada
4. Glenardo 1
5. Tsa 1
6. bhana 1
6,5. Rahmat (ademilanforever) 1
7. seven7colour, 1
8. Lukas ( Saung Koi ) 1
9. datta 1
10. Alfreddy (laukkoi) 1
11. Edwin 1
12. juloi 1
13. mikael sebastian 1
14. Yulius Sesunan 1
15. achmad soni (sbw)
16. ronnie

Pemesan Kaos No Potbelly 
1. Helmy, 1, XL
2. torpey, 1, L
3. Eddy Nitto, 1, L
4. Jusri, 1, L
5. Asagita (Andreas Sagita), 1 = XL, 1 = 3XL (total 2 kaos)
6. harmada 1 L : 1 XL (2 kaos)
6,5. adepe, 1, L (ada yg lengan panjang gak? kalo ada, tambah 1 L lengan panjang)
7. seven7colour, 1, XXL
8 Tsa 1 XL
9. bhana, 1, XL
10. Rahmat (ademilanforever) 1, XL
11. datta 1, L
12. Harry Luhur 1, XL
13. Alex (GAPS) 1 XL
14. juloi , 1 ,XL
15. Kangdeden L=1 XL=1 (total 2 kaos)
16. danny xL 1
17. Yulius Sesunan L 1
18. ronnie, 1, L

Pemesan Kaos Kuchibeni Lover 
1. Helmy, 1, XL
2. Eddy Nitto, 1, L
3. Jusri, 1, L
4. harmada 1 L ; 1 XL (2 kaos)
5. Glenardo 1 L
6. Tsa XL
7. harri (h_andria) 1, XL
8. karhoma 1, L
9. Harry Luhur 1, XL
10. Alex (GAPS) 1 XL
11. Juloi , 1 , L
12. Kangdeden L=1 XL=1 (total 2 kaos)
13. danny XL 1.
14. Yulius Sesunan L 1
15. ronnie, 1 L, 1M (2 kaos)

Pemesan Kaos Friendship 
1. Helmy, 1, XL
2. Eddy Nitto, 1, L
3. Jusri, 1, L
4. harmada 1 L; 1 XL (2 kaos
5. TSA 1 XL
6. bhana, 1, XL
7. Rahmat (ademilanforever) 1, XL
8. harri (h_andria) 1, XL
9. Lukas ( Saung Koi ) 1, L
10. datta 1, L
11. Alfreddy (laukkoi) 1, XL
12. toto 1, L
13. Frendika 1, S/M
14. Edwin 1, XL
15. juloi , 1 ,XL
16. Kangdeden L=1 XL=1 (total 2 kaos)
17. danny XL 1
18. Hendrig, 1, L
19. E-koi, 2 biji (1L, 1XL)
20. Yulius Sesunan L 1
21. ronnie, 1, L

Masih ada lagikah ?  ::

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anggit

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anggit

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Dodo Koi support Jogja 3rd Koi Show ...

Aku suka sekali Friendship Through Scales ... bahkan kemaren sempat bincang dengan sahabat karib yang melontarkan ide ..." Do harusnya motto Dodo Koi dibikin ... "kami tidak hanya menjual koi dan perlengkapannya saja, ... tetepi juga persahabatan"

Glukkkkkkkkkk .... sempet bengong bentar ...

eh tenonx kasih design 

1) potbelly ... ga suka abis
2) kuchibeni ... takut diomelin polda
3) friendship ... SUKA beneerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Sudah pesen dari tenonx ... semuanya design friendship through scales ya nonx, awas aja kalo kasih yang lain ... 2 payung ... 2 kaos ... buat saya dan anak buah nih
dan ... 30 mug ... ini buat customer dodo koi.

Setiap pembelian Rp 500,000 keatas di Dodo Koi, saya akan berikan 1 buah mug Friendship through scales.
*) tidak berlaku untuk kelipatannya (karena biar yg dpt buat banyak orang)
**) selama stok masih ada dan hanya berlaku setelah mug diterima di dodo koi (biar tenonx bikinnya cepet)

Tenonx bilang semua hasil penjualan ke dodo koi akan digunakan untuk keperluan Jogja 3rd Koi Show 

Hidup Jogjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Yg bener yg ini....KAOS ANAK dan PAYUNG.

Ayo ayo sayang anak sayang anak .....

Pemesan Kaos Anak No Potbelly :
1. Helmy, 3 thn, 1
2. Rahmat (ademilanforever), 5 thn, 1
3. Tenonx 2 thn, 1
4. harmada 2 tahun 1
5. Adepe 8 thn 1 + 2 thn 1.

Pemesan Kaos Anak Kuchibeni Lover :
1. Helmy, 3 thn, 1
2. tenonx, 2thn. 1
3. harmada 2 tahun 1

Pemesan Kaos Anak Friendship :
1. Helmy, 3 thn, 1
2. Rahmat (ademilanforever), 5 thn, 1
3.Achmad soni (sbw) 3thn 1
4. Yulius Sesunan, 5 Thn 1 dan 10 Thn 1 (2 kaos)
5. tenonx, 2 thn, 1
6. harmada 2 tahun 1

Pemesan Payung :
1. Datta - 1
2. Lukas ( Saung Koi ) - 1
3. Achmad soni (sbw) 1
4. Yulius Sesunan 1
5. tenonx 1
6. ekawiyandi 1
7. Seven7colour - 1
8. Tsa - 1
9. harmada - 1
10. ABoed 1

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

belum ketinggalan kan om!?  ::  

Pemesan Mug No Potbelly
1. Helmy, 1
2. Eddy Nitto, 1
3. harmada 1
4. Tsa 1
5. bhana 2
6. datta 1
7. juloi 1
8. Danny 1
9. mikael sebastian 1
10. Yulius Sesunan 1
11. Aboed 1

Pemesan Mug Kuchibeni Lover
1. Helmy, 1
2. Eddy Nitto, 1
3. harmada 1
4. Tsa 1
5. Rahmat (ademilanforever) 1
6. Alex (GAPS) 1
6,5. danny 1
7. seven7colour, 1
8. mikael sebastian 1
9. Yulius Sesunan 1
10. ronnie

Pemesan Mug Friendship
1. Helmy, 1
2. Eddy Nitto, 1
3. harmada 5
4. Glenardo 1
5. Tsa 1
6. bhana 1
6,5. Rahmat (ademilanforever) 1
7. seven7colour, 1
8. Lukas ( Saung Koi ) 1
9. datta 1
10. Alfreddy (laukkoi) 1
11. Edwin 1
12. juloi 1
13. mikael sebastian 1
14. Yulius Sesunan 1
15. achmad soni (sbw)
16. ronnie

Pemesan Kaos No Potbelly
1. Helmy, 1, XL
2. torpey, 1, L
3. Eddy Nitto, 1, L
4. Jusri, 1, L
5. Asagita (Andreas Sagita), 1 = XL, 1 = 3XL (total 2 kaos)
6. harmada 1 L : 1 XL (2 kaos)
6,5. adepe, 1, L (ada yg lengan panjang gak? kalo ada, tambah 1 L lengan panjang)
7. seven7colour, 1, XXL
8 Tsa 1 XL
9. bhana, 1, XL
10. Rahmat (ademilanforever) 1, XL
11. datta 1, L
12. Harry Luhur 1, XL
13. Alex (GAPS) 1 XL
14. juloi , 1 ,XL
15. Kangdeden L=1 XL=1 (total 2 kaos)
16. danny xL 1
17. Yulius Sesunan L 1
18. ronnie, 1, L
19. Lucky (Hilariusssss) 1, XL
20. Aboed 1, L
21. fahmi, 1, L

Pemesan Kaos Kuchibeni Lover
1. Helmy, 1, XL
2. Eddy Nitto, 1, L
3. Jusri, 1, L
4. harmada 1 L ; 1 XL (2 kaos)
5. Glenardo 1 L
6. Tsa XL
7. harri (h_andria) 1, XL
8. karhoma 1, L
9. Harry Luhur 1, XL
10. Alex (GAPS) 1 XL
11. Juloi , 1 , L
12. Kangdeden L=1 XL=1 (total 2 kaos)
13. danny XL 1.
14. Yulius Sesunan L 1
15. ronnie, 1 L, 1M (2 kaos)
16. Aboed, 1 L

Pemesan Kaos Friendship
1. Helmy, 1, XL
2. Eddy Nitto, 1, L
3. Jusri, 1, L
4. harmada 1 L; 1 XL (2 kaos
5. TSA 1 XL
6. bhana, 1, XL
7. Rahmat (ademilanforever) 1, XL
8. harri (h_andria) 1, XL
9. Lukas ( Saung Koi ) 1, L
10. datta 1, L
11. Alfreddy (laukkoi) 1, XL
12. toto 1, L
13. Frendika 1, S/M
14. Edwin 1, XL
15. juloi , 1 ,XL
16. Kangdeden L=1 XL=1 (total 2 kaos)
17. danny XL 1
18. Hendrig, 1, L
19. E-koi, 2 biji (1L, 1XL)
20. Yulius Sesunan L 1
21. ronnie, 1, L
22. Aboed 1 L
23. Ari Radja 1 L, 1 M, 3 S

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paulwi

laris--larissss
dukung jogja  ::

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mich-Joll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mich-Joll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

::   ::  
kl ongkir k emg udah free,,,
kasih free yg laen donk om...  ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mich-Joll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abied

Tambahan Pesan...... 
Masih Bisa gak ya....?
Kaos Friendship
Abied 1 (XL) & Anak 1 (5th)

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RUMAH KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RUMAH KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Bantuin oom Tenonx ngerapihkan lagi...

Pemesan Mug No Potbelly
1. Helmy, 1
2. Eddy Nitto, 1
3. harmada 1
4. Tsa 1
5. bhana 2
6. datta 1
7. juloi 1
8. Danny 1
9. mikael sebastian 1
10. Yulius Sesunan 1
11. Aboed 1
12. Mich-Joll 1
13. Rumah Koi 1

Pemesan Mug Kuchibeni Lover
1. Helmy, 1
2. Eddy Nitto, 1
3. harmada 1
4. Tsa 1
5. Rahmat (ademilanforever) 1
6. Alex (GAPS) 1
6,5. danny 1
7. seven7colour, 1
8. mikael sebastian 1
9. Yulius Sesunan 1
10. ronnie
11. Mich-Joll 1
12. Rumah Koi 1

Pemesan Mug Friendship
1. Helmy, 1
2. Eddy Nitto, 1
3. harmada 5
4. Glenardo 1
5. Tsa 1
6. bhana 1
6,5. Rahmat (ademilanforever) 1
7. seven7colour, 1
8. Lukas ( Saung Koi ) 1
9. datta 1
10. Alfreddy (laukkoi) 1
11. Edwin 1
12. juloi 1
13. mikael sebastian 1
14. Yulius Sesunan 1
15. achmad soni (sbw)
16. ronnie
17. Mich-Joll 1
18. Rumah Koi 1

KAOS DEWASA :
Pemesan Kaos No Potbelly
1. Helmy, 1, XL
2. torpey, 1, L
3. Eddy Nitto, 1, L
4. Jusri, 1, L
5. Asagita (Andreas Sagita), 1 = XL, 1 = 3XL (total 2 kaos)
6. harmada 1 L : 1 XL (2 kaos)
6,5. adepe, 1, L (ada yg lengan panjang gak? kalo ada, tambah 1 L lengan panjang)
7. seven7colour, 1, XXL
8 Tsa 1 XL
9. bhana, 1, XL
10. Rahmat (ademilanforever) 1, XL
11. datta 1, L
12. Harry Luhur 1, XL
13. Alex (GAPS) 1 XL
14. juloi , 1 ,XL
15. Kangdeden L=1 XL=1 (total 2 kaos)
16. danny xL 1
17. Yulius Sesunan L 1
18. ronnie, 1, L
19. Lucky (Hilariusssss) 1, XL
20. Aboed 1, L
21. Mich-Joll 1 (L)
22. fahmi (1), (L)
23. Rumah Koi XL 

Pemesan Kaos Kuchibeni Lover
1. Helmy, 1, XL
2. Eddy Nitto, 1, L
3. Jusri, 1, L
4. harmada 1 L ; 1 XL (2 kaos)
5. Glenardo 1 L
6. Tsa XL
7. harri (h_andria) 1, XL
8. karhoma 1, L
9. Harry Luhur 1, XL
10. Alex (GAPS) 1 XL
11. Juloi , 1 , L
12. Kangdeden L=1 XL=1 (total 2 kaos)
13. danny XL 1.
14. Yulius Sesunan L 1
15. ronnie, 1 L, 1M (2 kaos)
16. Aboed, 1 L
17. Mich-Joll 1 (L)
18. Rumah Koi XL 1

Pemesan Kaos Friendship
1. Helmy, 1, XL
2. Eddy Nitto, 1, L
3. Jusri, 1, L
4. harmada 1 L; 1 XL (2 kaos
5. TSA 1 XL
6. bhana, 1, XL
7. Rahmat (ademilanforever) 1, XL
8. harri (h_andria) 1, XL
9. Lukas ( Saung Koi ) 1, L
10. datta 1, L
11. Alfreddy (laukkoi) 1, XL
12. toto 1, L
13. Frendika 1, S/M
14. Edwin 1, XL
15. juloi , 1 ,XL
16. Kangdeden L=1 XL=1 (total 2 kaos)
17. danny XL 1
18. Hendrig, 1, L
19. E-koi, 2 biji (1L, 1XL)
20. Yulius Sesunan L 1
21. ronnie, 1, L
22. Aboed 1 L
23. Ari Radja 1 L, 1 M, 3 S
24. Mich-Joll 1 (L)

KAOS ANAK2 :
Pemesan Kaos Anak No Potbelly :
1. Helmy, 3 thn, 1
2. Rahmat (ademilanforever), 5 thn, 1
3. Tenonx 2 thn, 1
4. harmada 2 tahun 1
5. Adepe 8 thn 1 + 2 thn 1.
6. Mich-Joll 6thn 1 + 4thn 1.
7. Rumah Koi 10 tahun 1 + 6 tahun 1 (2 kaos)

Pemesan Kaos Anak Kuchibeni Lover :
1. Helmy, 3 thn, 1
2. tenonx, 2thn. 1
3. harmada 2 tahun 1
4. Rumah Koi 1 tahun 1

Pemesan Kaos Anak Friendship :
1. Helmy, 3 thn, 1
2. Rahmat (ademilanforever), 5 thn, 1
3.Achmad soni (sbw) 3thn 1
4. Yulius Sesunan, 5 Thn 1 dan 10 Thn 1 (2 kaos)
5. tenonx, 2 thn, 1
6. harmada 2 tahun 1
7. Mich-Joll 6thn 1 + 4thn 1.

Pemesan Payung :
1. Datta - 1
2. Lukas ( Saung Koi ) - 1
3. Achmad soni (sbw) 1
4. Yulius Sesunan 1
5. tenonx 1
6. ekawiyandi 1
7. Seven7colour - 1
8. Tsa - 1
9. harmada - 1
10. ABoed 1
11. Mich-Joll 1
12. E. Nitto - 1
13. Edwin - 2 payung

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

> Originally Posted by harmada
> 
> Tolong  email om buat attach bukti transfer. Thanks
> 
> 
> kaos anak2 @50 rb om, untuk payung 75rb, 
> jadi totalnya 765 + 225 = 990rb
> 
> email saya di [email protected]
> ...





> Siapa tanya email ya?


  :P  :P  :P

----------


## Mich-Joll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abied

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

om...
kaos nya kapan jadinya?

----------


## Mich-Joll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Sample mug  ::

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

> Nanti coba saya cek om, mau desain yg mana ya? Makasih


Klo ada yang friendship tapi klo udah habis yang potbelly juga lucu kayaknya...  ::

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulius sesunan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mich-Joll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrig

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

pengambilannya gmn om?
saya k blm punya KTM koi's...  ::   ::  
nunjukin KTP y om?  ::

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulius sesunan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Moga moga masih bisa nambah

Pemesan Mug No Potbelly
1. Helmy, 1
2. Eddy Nitto, 1
3. harmada 1
4. Tsa 1
5. bhana 2
6. datta 1
7. juloi 1
8. Danny 1
9. mikael sebastian 1
10. Yulius Sesunan 1
11. Aboed 1
12. Mich-Joll 1
13. Rumah Koi 1

Pemesan Mug Kuchibeni Lover
1. Helmy, 1
2. Eddy Nitto, 1
3. harmada 1
4. Tsa 1
5. Rahmat (ademilanforever) 1
6. Alex (GAPS) 1
6,5. danny 1
7. seven7colour, 1
8. mikael sebastian 1
9. Yulius Sesunan 1
10. ronnie
11. Mich-Joll 1
12. Rumah Koi 1

Pemesan Mug Friendship
1. Helmy, 1
2. Eddy Nitto, 1
3. harmada 5
4. Glenardo 1
5. Tsa 1
6. bhana 1
6,5. Rahmat (ademilanforever) 1
7. seven7colour, 1
8. Lukas ( Saung Koi ) 1
9. datta 1
10. Alfreddy (laukkoi) 1
11. Edwin 1
12. juloi 1
13. mikael sebastian 1
14. Yulius Sesunan 1
15. achmad soni (sbw)
16. ronnie
17. Mich-Joll 1
18. Rumah Koi 1

KAOS DEWASA :
Pemesan Kaos No Potbelly
1. Helmy, 1, XL
2. torpey, 1, L
3. Eddy Nitto, 1, L
4. Jusri, 1, L
5. Asagita (Andreas Sagita), 1 = XL, 1 = 3XL (total 2 kaos)
6. harmada 1 L : 1 XL (2 kaos)
6,5. adepe, 1, L (ada yg lengan panjang gak? kalo ada, tambah 1 L lengan panjang)
7. seven7colour, 1, XXL
8 Tsa 1 XL
9. bhana, 1, XL
10. Rahmat (ademilanforever) 1, XL
11. datta 1, L
12. Harry Luhur 1, XL
13. Alex (GAPS) 1 XL
14. juloi , 1 ,XL
15. Kangdeden L=1 XL=1 (total 2 kaos)
16. danny xL 1
17. Yulius Sesunan L 1
18. ronnie, 1, L
19. Lucky (Hilariusssss) 1, XL
20. Aboed 1, L
21. Mich-Joll 1 (L)
22. fahmi (1), (L)
23. Rumah Koi XL
*24. Glenardo Gading Koi XL*

Pemesan Kaos Kuchibeni Lover
1. Helmy, 1, XL
2. Eddy Nitto, 1, L
3. Jusri, 1, L
4. harmada 1 L ; 1 XL (2 kaos)
5. Glenardo 1 L
6. Tsa XL
7. harri (h_andria) 1, XL
8. karhoma 1, L
9. Harry Luhur 1, XL
10. Alex (GAPS) 1 XL
11. Juloi , 1 , L
12. Kangdeden L=1 XL=1 (total 2 kaos)
13. danny XL 1.
14. Yulius Sesunan L 1
15. ronnie, 1 L, 1M (2 kaos)
16. Aboed, 1 L
17. Mich-Joll 1 (L)
18. Rumah Koi XL 1

Pemesan Kaos Friendship
1. Helmy, 1, XL
2. Eddy Nitto, 1, L
3. Jusri, 1, L
4. harmada 1 L; 1 XL (2 kaos
5. TSA 1 XL
6. bhana, 1, XL
7. Rahmat (ademilanforever) 1, XL
8. harri (h_andria) 1, XL
9. Lukas ( Saung Koi ) 1, L
10. datta 1, L
11. Alfreddy (laukkoi) 1, XL
12. toto 1, L
13. Frendika 1, S/M
14. Edwin 1, XL
15. juloi , 1 ,XL
16. Kangdeden L=1 XL=1 (total 2 kaos)
17. danny XL 1
18. Hendrig, 1, L
19. E-koi, 2 biji (1L, 1XL)
20. Yulius Sesunan L 1
21. ronnie, 1, L
22. Aboed 1 L
23. Ari Radja 1 L, 1 M, 3 S
24. Mich-Joll 1 (L)

KAOS ANAK2 :
Pemesan Kaos Anak No Potbelly :
1. Helmy, 3 thn, 1
2. Rahmat (ademilanforever), 5 thn, 1
3. Tenonx 2 thn, 1
4. harmada 2 tahun 1
5. Adepe 8 thn 1 + 2 thn 1.
6. Mich-Joll 6thn 1 + 4thn 1.
7. Rumah Koi 10 tahun 1 + 6 tahun 1 (2 kaos)
8. juloi, 1,, 7 thn

Pemesan Kaos Anak Kuchibeni Lover :
1. Helmy, 3 thn, 1
2. tenonx, 2thn. 1
3. harmada 2 tahun 1
4. Rumah Koi 1 tahun 1
5. juloi , 1 ,, 3 thn
Pemesan Kaos Anak Friendship :
1. Helmy, 3 thn, 1
2. Rahmat (ademilanforever), 5 thn, 1
3.Achmad soni (sbw) 3thn 1
4. Yulius Sesunan, 5 Thn 1 dan 10 Thn 1 (2 kaos)
5. tenonx, 2 thn, 1
6. harmada 2 tahun 1
7. Mich-Joll 6thn 1 + 4thn 1.

Pemesan Payung :
1. Datta - 1
2. Lukas ( Saung Koi ) - 1
3. Achmad soni (sbw) 1
4. Yulius Sesunan 1
5. tenonx 1
6. ekawiyandi 1
7. Seven7colour - 1
8. Tsa - 1
9. harmada - 1
10. ABoed 1
11. Mich-Joll 1
12. E. Nitto - 1
13. Edwin - 2 payung

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Heheheheh demiiiiiiiii  ::

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Merchandise spesial "the one and only" exclusively made  ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frendika

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RUMAH KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Om Tenonx kok ada di daftar   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aboed

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> PAYUNG


Biru Tua gini lebih CANTEEK oom....

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

iya om...sekalian nanya juga kapan mulai di kirim ??  ::

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abied

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Reynaldo Vidella (Dodo Koi)
www.dodokoi.com 

eh itu dunia maya yah hehehehehe dunia nyata aja duah

Komplek PTB Duren Sawit Blok L2 no 11
Duren Sawit, Jakarta Timur, 13440
Indonesia
021-860-1527
0816.636.149
0817.0922.688

apalagi nih nonx?   ::  








> sip om   ,
> 
> bagi rekan2 yang belon mengirimkan data alamat, mohon segera dapat mengirimkan via sms / email
> kasian temen2 yg udah transfer dan menunggu barangnya

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## totohs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aboed

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

> Originally Posted by juloi
> 
> alamat saya..........  
> 
> edie juloi
> 
> taman yunani blok B.50 no.49 banjar wijaya
> tangerang- banten
> 
> ...


Rumah sendiri bisa lupa, gimana loe diiiiiiii..........????  ::  
Yg no. 49 rumah siapa nih, jadi curiga.....!!!!!  ::

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

lapor.. barang2 sudah diterima. tenkyu....   ::

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## totohs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mich-Joll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

punya saya koq belom sampai ya?
belom bayar pa ya?
atau
belom order ya?

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aboed

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abied

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Lapor, punya saya sudah sampai dengan baik hari Senen kemaren.

Thanks

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vied_84

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

masih om, untuk kaos ukuran M dan L, thanks   ::

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

> Mechandise udah sampe dan lengkap semuanya..
> Tapi Gudeg Yu Jum nya kok blom sampe ya oom Tenonx...


Pasti om Edd kemaren lupa pesen ya  ::

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

